# 05-06 Underdrive Pulley???



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

DOES ANYONE MAKE AN UNDERDRIVE PULLEY FOR THE O5-06 MODELS.(LS2) I SEEN A BUNCH FOR THE 04'S LS1 BUT NOT FOR THE LS2. ANYONE KNOW? DO THEY MAKE A DIFFERENCE? THANKS GUYS.:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

04, 05 and 06 use the same pulley;

http://www.pfyv.com/Pulley-Harmonic...2004-05-GTO-SLP-Performance-Parts-pr-828.html


----------

